# Do people with cycles of 31 to 32 days get late BFPs??



## eagertobepreg

Hi people,

Need some input and opinions on this.
Do people with longer cycles say 31 to 32 days long get late BFPs say after after 16dpo???Just was wondering if the cycle length will have anything to do with this...

Ur opinions pls...


----------



## fingers_cross

id be interested to hear the answer to this too! ive got a 32 day cycle n im 17dpo with no BFP but really feel pregnant!


----------



## eagertobepreg

fingers_cross said:


> id be interested to hear the answer to this too! ive got a 32 day cycle n im 17dpo with no BFP but really feel pregnant!

Wow fingerscross...u have given me some hope too:)i m only 13dpo today...but still BFN...so was wondering if this mite be the case...would love to hear more on this...

Lets hope it l be a BFP for both of us:)
baby dust to u....


----------



## eagertobepreg

fingers_cross said:


> id be interested to hear the answer to this too! ive got a 32 day cycle n im 17dpo with no BFP but really feel pregnant!

when did u ovulate fingerscross???i ovulated on CD18...ive been having 31 days cycle last 4 months or so...


----------



## fingers_cross

its annoying..i have to start charting..mine is an estimate done online (not very reliable i know!) but if my LP is 14 then i ovulated CD22. but who actually knows!!!lol. been reading so much online today...really feel like im out..i did have bleeding 10dpo (light and brown..not like a period at all..im usually really heavy) it lasted for 6 days...beginning to think everything is in my head and it was just a light period.. :(


----------



## sure_lee

I have a usual 31-32 day cycle though it does fluctuate every now and then.

With #1 - I have no idea what dpo I was but it would guess 14+ days thinking of when I bd'd and got my positive.
With #2 - I was 10 dpo
With my miscarriage I tested at 12 dpo got a negative then a few days later I had brown sporting and I knew AF was coming but then it stopped. I tested at 17dpo and got my bfp unfortunately I miscarried 5 days later.


----------



## BettieB

I don't think it matters how long your cycle day is. It only matters when implantation occurs. Its usually about 14 days from when you ovulate in your cycle that a HPT will show positive. 

Whats most important is when you ovulate, and not the length of your actual cycle. You will ovulate later if you have a longer cycle, but the time it takes to get your BFP after ovulation is the same! Hope that helps :)

Oh forgot to add! I have 32 day cycles, and have tested positive 13 dpo before!

:dust:


----------



## couturecuts

im kind of wondering the same thing. my original cycles were 29 days. after the d&c in november it took 33 days. but everything was very normal. right now i have no idea what dpo i am, somewhere between 12 and 15 maybe? and thursday i had pinkish cm, but very little. and had have it everyday since. no bfp yet, no period yet. just some cramps, headaches, which i never get before af either. so im guessing im still on a 33 day cycle and maybe af was just trying to start earlier to get back on track, or BFP in a few days? i hope i dont miscarry though, something doesnt feel right cause im not used to this.


----------



## Kaylattc

I didn't get a BFP until cycle day 58. I have pcos so I don't ovulate regularly....


----------



## RebeccaLO

No your cycle length doesn't matter. Post ovulation the luteul phase is almost always 14-16 days before af is due for everyone. 
It's not completely unusual for the lp to be shorter (though less than 10 days may cause problems with conceiving) but longer than a 16 day lp is extremely rare I believe. So girls - its all about your luteul phase :) 
For perspective mine is 15 days on a 36 day cycle. 
Hope that helps 
:dust:


----------



## eagertobepreg

Thnks for all the inputs....ya i guess its the luteal phase which matters...nd mostly people have 14 or 15 days....:winkwink:


----------



## eagertobepreg

fingers_cross said:


> its annoying..i have to start charting..mine is an estimate done online (not very reliable i know!) but if my LP is 14 then i ovulated CD22. but who actually knows!!!lol. been reading so much online today...really feel like im out..i did have bleeding 10dpo (light and brown..not like a period at all..im usually really heavy) it lasted for 6 days...beginning to think everything is in my head and it was just a light period.. :(

Hi fingerscross...u can start charting ur temps..I did it the first time this month...nd it really helped to keep me calm just because i knew for sure that i atleast ovulated....i was never into chking whether i really ovulated nd thngs like that before...

I guess u shud start bbt charting....
today im on cd 32...nd my temp has dropped...so i guess AF is on her way by tomorrow....


----------

